# Buying a Kitten- Cost of TICA registration?



## Vika (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi!
I am buying a Scottish fold kitten for quite a reasonable price. I am told that parents are TICA registered but the kittens are not. I asked if they can register the kitten and I was told it would cost £300 to do so.

Is this a normal cost? I'm rather new to this. I looked around online and the TICA site prices are nearer to $20. I feel like I am missing something about what's involved with registering a kitten with TICA. Am I?

Info about the parents as stated by the seller:
"
WCF (Worlds Cats Federation) Registrated Parents, both have 4 generation Pedigree. And are both registrated in Tica. 
Mother is a Scottish fold (black: tb. blotched) (SFS n 22) Her mum and dad are both champions. 
Father is a British Shorthair (Lilac) (BRI c) he is inter champion and has won 3 CACIB and 3 CAC. 
"

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Go to a legitimate breeder if you want a Scottish fold kitten or if you want a British shorthair kitten. Otherwise you take a very big risk of being scammed. The whole ad screams SCAM.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Please don't buy a kitten that has been bred to suffer awfully painful joints.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I would certainly encourage some more research into this breed, as has been said above, they are not without the possibility of serious health issues. The GCCF won't even recognise them as a breed.

The advert also sounds highly suspicious to me. £300 just to register a kitten?!?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Run like hell from anyone asking extra to register a kitten of any breed, with any registry. 

I also agree with the comments about avoiding Folds, I would also avoid Curls, Muchkins and the other breeds with short legs and/or abnormal shape ears.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

PS these would be the kittens advertised as 'reduced price'?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Folds are outcrossed to Brits, that's how they should be bred.

Usually with TICA the breeders do the litter registration and the new owner registers the individual kitten.
As you found the fee for this is $20US, there is no reason the breeder should be trying to fleece an extra 300 pounds from you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2017)

DO NOT BUY A SCOTTISH FOLD. THIS AD IS A SCAM, THE CATS ARE IN PAIN ALL THEIR LIVES. WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO PUT AN ANIMAL THROUGH THIS JUST TO GET ONE WITH DEFORMED EARS!


----------



## Vika (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the replies - I have seen the kittens already. Sticking to the topic, I won't go into the debate of scottish fold right or wrongs, but I'm still hoping for more input about the TICA registration. Thanks @spotty cats


----------



## Vika (Jul 9, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> PS these would be the kittens advertised as 'reduced price'?


It would be. As I just mentioned, I have seen the kittens in person already and I'm satisfied with the home conditions of where the cats are currently in.
Do you have any input about the TICA registration?


----------



## Vika (Jul 9, 2017)

Maybe I should rephrase the question.
What's typically involved in registering a kitten with TICA?
Parent's pedigree papers? A medical check cert or something like that? I'm wondering if the cost includes lots of paperwork or other costs involved in getting a kitten TICA registered.
Thanks


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm not willing to give help to someone who supports animals being in severe pain. 

If you haven't done even basic research to find your answer, maybe it isn't the right time to get a cat yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2017)

Couldn't agree more - SHAME ON YOU


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vika said:


> It would be. As I just mentioned, I have seen the kittens in person already and I'm satisfied with the home conditions of where the cats are currently in.
> Do you have any input about the TICA registration?


Not specifically about the TICA registration, and whilst the home conditions might be fine breeders who want to charge extra to register should be avoided.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Vika said:


> I am told that parents are TICA registered but the kittens are not. I asked if they can register the kitten and I was told it would cost £300 to do so. Is this a normal cost? I'm rather new to this. I looked around online and the TICA site prices are nearer to $20. I feel like I am missing something about what's involved with registering a kitten with TICA.
> What's typically involved in registering a kitten with TICA? Parent's pedigree papers? A medical check cert or something like that? I'm wondering if the cost includes lots of paperwork or other costs involved in getting a kitten TICA registered. Thanks


Absolutely not!!! If both parents are registered with TICA it costs about £35 to register a kitten (first you have to register the litter and then register the individual kittens with TICA). Vet checks and vaccinations should be completed and paid for by the breeder before you collect the kitten. The only paperwork involved is that the breeder must print off the registration document and give it to you on collection of the kitten along with its other paperwork which should include its pedigree (family tree) and vaccination card.
Walk away. No matter how 'nice' the breeder and the place the kittens are raised is, anyone asking £300 just to register a kitten is a fraud!


----------



## Vika (Jul 9, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Absolutely not!!! If both parents are registered with TICA it costs about £35 to register a kitten (first you have to register the litter and then register the individual kittens with TICA). Vet checks and vaccinations should be completed and paid for by the breeder before you collect the kitten. The only paperwork involved is that the breeder must print off the registration document and give it to you on collection of the kitten along with its other paperwork which should include its pedigree (family tree) and vaccination card.
> Walk away. No matter how 'nice' the breeder and the place the kittens are raised is, anyone asking £300 just to register a kitten is a fraud!


I didn't think it would make sense. Thanks for confirming


----------



## piestrakdorota (4 mo ago)

Vika said:


> Hi! I am buying a Scottish fold kitten for quite a reasonable price. I am told that parents are TICA registered but the kittens are not. I asked if they can register the kitten and I was told it would cost £300 to do so. Is this a normal cost? I'm rather new to this. I looked around online and the TICA site prices are nearer to $20. I feel like I am missing something about what's involved with registering a kitten with TICA. Am I? Info about the parents as stated by the seller: " WCF (Worlds Cats Federation) Registrated Parents, both have 4 generation Pedigree. And are both registrated in Tica. Mother is a Scottish fold (black: tb. blotched) (SFS n 22) Her mum and dad are both champions. Father is a British Shorthair (Lilac) (BRI c) he is inter champion and has won 3 CACIB and 3 CAC. " Any thoughts? Thanks!


 If you


Vika said:


> Hi! I am buying a Scottish fold kitten for quite a reasonable price. I am told that parents are TICA registered but the kittens are not. I asked if they can register the kitten and I was told it would cost £300 to do so. Is this a normal cost? I'm rather new to this. I looked around online and the TICA site prices are nearer to $20. I feel like I am missing something about what's involved with registering a kitten with TICA. Am I? Info about the parents as stated by the seller: " WCF (Worlds Cats Federation) Registrated Parents, both have 4 generation Pedigree. And are both registrated in Tica. Mother is a Scottish fold (black: tb. blotched) (SFS n 22) Her mum and dad are both champions. Father is a British Shorthair (Lilac) (BRI c) he is inter champion and has won 3 CACIB and 3 CAC. " Any thoughts? Thanks!


 If price when you bought The kitten are around 900 for registered kitten and you paid around 600 and when you buy The kitten you accept he is not registered fot cheaper price that Why The breeder asked maybe The 300. Some of The breeders sold cheaper not registered because they didint want The new ovner let The kittens be used for breeding . That is what i think . People If buy kittens for cheaper price should think If they want paper for The kittens or not .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

piestrakdorota said:


> If you If price when you bought The kitten are around 900 for registered kitten and you paid around 600 and when you buy The kitten you accept he is not registered fot cheaper price that Why The breeder asked maybe The 300. Some of The breeders sold cheaper not registered because they didint want The new ovner let The kittens be used for breeding . That is what i think . People If buy kittens for cheaper price should think If they want paper for The kittens or not .


This happened in 2017. 

However: Not registering a kitten doesn't stop people breeding with it. The only thing that does that is neutering it before it leaves. And any breeder not registering all their kittens, and demanding large sums to do so, should be avoided.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

piestrakdorota said:


> If you If price when you bought The kitten are around 900 for registered kitten and you paid around 600 and when you buy The kitten you accept he is not registered fot cheaper price that Why The breeder asked maybe The 300.


This has to be the daftest explanation of kitten pricing ever 🤦‍♀️🤣


----------

